# Water Damage - Windows will not recognize phone



## shortbus1234 (Jan 22, 2012)

So here is the story.

My phone is 3 months old. This weekend it got some mild water damage. I was able to get it back to 99% functional. The two water damage sensors (1 on battery and one under battery were tripped). I am running Juggernaut V4.1.

From what I can see the water got the sensors but was not really inside the phone.

Everything works perfectly. Calling, Wifi, screen EXCEPT when I plug it into the computer it does not get recognized. ie Windows has errors when trying to install the USB drivers.

I am not totally screwed as it is rooted, and I have Clockwork recovery. I suspect that as long as I do not need install anything using ODIN I will be fine but I am now not able to downgrade back to stock rom or transfer files via USB (kiers works fine).

So is there anyway to reinstall another custom rom to fix the USB issue? (Tried multiple cables and multiple computers with no luck).

Should I just keep is where it is at and be happy with Juggernaut V4.1?

Should I retry installing Juggernaut V4.1?

Do I have any options with sending it back for repair or getting TMobile to replace it under warranty?

Any help or thoughts is appreciated.


----------

